# Kung Fu Panda 2



## Bender (Nov 25, 2010)

Just saw the commercial for the new movie coming out


IN3-D!!!!!!


I also almost won the kung-fu staring contest against the panda too.. 


Anyone interested in seeing the sequel to kung-fu panda or will you pass on it?


----------



## Piekage (Nov 25, 2010)

Count me in. Loved the first one. Hopefully the sequel is just as good, or better.


----------



## Shade (Nov 25, 2010)

I think if this is being released alongside Cars 2, Dreamworks may have the better product for once over Pixar.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 25, 2010)

There was a marathon on FX today. I'll defnitely go to see a sequel to that movie. "Skuudouche"


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 25, 2010)

I liked Kung Fu panda. 

I hate 3D as a general rule though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't mind 3D movies but the setting has to be right. With Avatar and Toy Story 3 it was suitable as a great focus was how the characters interacted with the world, the movie being in 3D did a good job illustrating that.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 26, 2010)

Watched the first one on FX, yesterday. Good movie.

Looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## White00 (Nov 26, 2010)

^ I watched it too. It was better then I thought it would be. Hope the sequal can live up to the hype.


----------



## Federer (Nov 26, 2010)

Jack Black RULES!!!!


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 26, 2010)

Kung-Fu Panda.  I'd take a second helping if it didn't suck - as sequels often do.  Perhaps it would help if there was no charge for awesomeness, attractiveness, or _admission_.  Meh - I can always walk and get my money back.   

Don't screw it up!


----------



## The Potential (Nov 27, 2010)

Fucking yes!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJy0YfbEgd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElementX (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking foward to it 

However, don't know if it will actually be good. We can't rely on Dreamwork's track record like we can with Pixar.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 30, 2010)

Can't wait but they seriously need to stop making everything 3D


----------



## illmatic (Dec 4, 2010)

_Kung Fu Panda 2 is scheduled for May 27, 2011 and plans call for it be followed by an additional four films, making for six chapters total._

Read more: DreamWorks Animation Sequels Mapped Out - ComingSoon.net


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2010)

6 movies total?

No sir, no whoring out there .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 5, 2010)

How to Train your Dragon's gonna get milked too. So that's two of the most solid films Dreamwork Animation's done since the original Shrek - now going down a similar path to the big green dude. I'll try to remain hopeful.  

And *two* more Madagascars? Really?


----------



## Masai (Dec 5, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> And *two* more Madagascars? Really?



I loved both Madagascars and actually thought the second one was better than the first. I'm glad they're making more.

As for Kung Fu Panda 2, sure why not? I won't watch it in 3D though, i really hate all this 3D crap. I will probably catch it on Blu-Ray when it comes out there.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 5, 2010)

I also found Madagascar 2, to be quite good.


----------



## Lupin (Dec 7, 2010)

Ehh.. 6 chapters? Seriously? 


If it's good then I might actually watch the whole thing.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIW5oo-8NYw[/YOUTUBE]

1:15-1:22, is all kinds of awesomeness.

That trailer was great. Really, really great.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 26, 2011)

i can't wait to see kung-fu panda 2


----------



## Talon. (Mar 27, 2011)

This movie is gonna be great, i just know it.

Its too bad Luxoflux (the company responsible for the first movie's game) is defunct, they couldve made the inevitable game for this into gold, like the first one.


----------

